# Car Paint correction



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like I have oxidized paint on roof on my Honda Civic... need to do some paint correction...any advise which shops doing it good and not expensive?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's clear coat failure... pretty much the only thing you can do is have the roof completely repainted. If it was oxidation, you could buff it out with compound... unfortunately all modern cars use a clear coat on top of the paint, which is supposed to protect the paint from oxidation. Unfortunately, the clear coat itself can fail if not protected from the elements.

Depends on your definition of "good", but you could probably get the roof done for about $300 at Maaco. I've had a couple of cars painted by them and it was always acceptable quality for the money. They have different levels of service depending on how much you want to spend.

After you get it fixed make sure you wax at least twice a year to prevent deterioration.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeap. i was thinking to contact Maaco... do you know how long does it take... I mean repaining?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

It took 3-4 days for mine. I had the entire car painted, so it might be less time for just the roof... but the paint has to dry, so probably at least 2 days, maybe three.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Do yoy think is it worth to contact insurance?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I use Glare glassplexin on my car to protect the paint. I have used the product on older cars & it does take oxidation out of paint. I have put it on 10 yr old cars & the paint looks better then new. They have a product called knockout that might work. Contact Glare show them the pics & see if they think the product would work


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I tend to agree with nathan79. It appears the clear coat has failed. Likely it is an older car or the clear coat was defective from the beginning. Black creates more heat from the sun and perhaps you did not ever protect it with sealant or wax. You could try to have it buffed with a professional high speed polisher using a multi step compound. Any paint or body shop can try this first before sanding/painting. Wet sanding would be the next step but without good clear coat remaining underneath. However I doubt any of this would be successful. 

Insurance covers you for damage caused by an accident and not wear and tear.

You'll probably have to get it sanded and repainted to restore the former beauty.

Please give us an update on what you do.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

well, this is the frugality forum -I'd do nothing.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

hystat said:


> well, this is the frugality forum -I'd do nothing.


+1 Depending on the age of the car. If I need it to last and I'm going to get rust on a newer car I would fix it. Otherwise I would leave it be.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jcgd said:


> +1 Depending on the age of the car. If I need it to last and I'm going to get rust on a newer car I would fix it. Otherwise I would leave it be.


Or, again on the frugal side, try a little rubbing compound to see if you can even it out looks wise, then keep it waxed to prevent possible rust.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gibor said:


> Looks like I have oxidized paint on roof on my Honda Civic...


Cover the roof with black vinyl sticker (called a wrap in the auto industry..) or spray paint.. Then all the kids will want to buy it. A lot of new expensive cars have flat black roofs now.


----------

